# Free bottles of EpiAndro Rx and T-shirt for qualified loggers!



## heavyiron (Oct 20, 2013)

IronMagLabs is giving away 2 free bottles of EpiAndro Rx and an IML T-shirt to five loggers that agree to logging the product and doing a 2 minute YouTube video review of the product. 

I need 5 loggers with a decent post count/rep that reside in the USA. 

Logs must start no later than November 1st 2013.

Please post in this thread why I should choose you for *2 FREE bottles of EPI-ANDRO Rx and a free T-shirt*







*-Lean, Dry Gains
-Muscle Hardness
-Great for Cutting *

Epi-Andro Rx, the newest legal prohormone alternative to the steroid Stanolone (DHT) has arrived! Epi-Andro Rx can potentially interact with other steroids, and inhibit the aromatase enzymes. This gives Epi-Andro Rx the ability to block estrogen receptors, giving it its "dry" characteristics. 






Epi-Andro Rx converts into DiHydro-Testosterone, which provides muscle hardness for a solid, leaner physique. Because DHT is 5 times more androgenic than testosterone, Epi-Andro Rx doesn't require higher dosages to perform. This allows for easier dosing and means the liver works less to metabolize the hormones. Epi-Andro Rx will provide aggression in the gym and create an environment for more focus on the goal ahead. As a dry compound, users will not only gain lean muscle, but also experience highly increased lipolysis (fat loss).

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx*​


----------



## NoCode8511 (Oct 20, 2013)

Someone needs to jump on this ASAP! This has my attention just like the Epi-Tren, which is a great product.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 20, 2013)

Great opportunity here!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

just give me a shirt asshole


----------



## jadean (Oct 20, 2013)

Interested in the aggression aspects heavy. Would like to throw this into my bulk to help keep the fat to a minimum.  Does this have epistane in it because it says on the front of the label but the back does not have the nomenclature.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 20, 2013)

There is no epistane in this product at all. IML is going to change the labels due to the confusion the name has caused. 

This is 3b-hydroxy-5a-androstan-17-one (Epiandrosterone)

Check out this log brother ~Wesley VS. EPI ANDRO RX by Iron Mag Labs~


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

I like epistane


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd love to try it.  I'm always up for a new log.  I've done two for IML in the past.   You can count on me to update several times each week and provide pictures.  Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 21, 2013)

plus the shirts sick. very comfortable


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 22, 2013)

Also, I have a working youtube account, so the review should be no problem.  Thanks again.


----------



## jadean (Oct 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> There is no epistane in this product at all. IML is going to change the labels due to the confusion the name has caused.
> 
> This is 3b-hydroxy-5a-androstan-17-one (Epiandrosterone)
> 
> Check out this log brother ~Wesley VS. EPI ANDRO RX by Iron Mag Labs~


Thanks for the link, this sounds like fun and I love my iml shirts btw


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2013)

i rekon i could add it to some test


----------



## s2h (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a nice run with epiandro....made a real nice addition to my trt time...shirts are off the hook.....they fit right....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a stellar product, Looking forward to the loggers. You will thoroughly enjoy this compound.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm game to do another log! I have been eating great for my off season bulk, diet's good, gym has been real consistent and I have had good luck with their products and logging in the past!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 24, 2013)

Great opportunity! IML also has damn good products! one of the only pros i would trust taking that are on the market now


----------



## Dannie (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't reside in the USA, I could do with an IML t-shirt though!

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 26, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> I'd love to try it.  I'm always up for a new log.  I've done two for IML in the past.   You can count on me to update several times each week and provide pictures.  Thanks for the consideration.





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i rekon i could add it to some test





Darkhrse99 said:


> I'm game to do another log! I have been eating great for my off season bulk, diet's good, gym has been real consistent and I have had good luck with their products and logging in the past!





jadean said:


> Interested in the aggression aspects heavy. Would like to throw this into my bulk to help keep the fat to a minimum.  Does this have epistane in it because it says on the front of the label but the back does not have the nomenclature.



Congratulations guys!

Please PM me a shipping address for the products if you agree to a log and you tube video. Must reside in the USA.

Thanks!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2013)

white xxl


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 26, 2013)

looking forward to the logs.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)

where is heavys normal break down?


----------



## Hammer925 (Oct 29, 2013)

Heavy, I'd love to log this as well. I noticed you only had 4 guys PM you and it'd be tits to be the 5th. I live in the states, train at least 6 times a week, diet is in check, and am itchin to run a little something something.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 29, 2013)

Hammer925 said:


> Heavy, I'd love to log this as well. I noticed you only had 4 guys PM you and it'd be tits to be the 5th. I live in the states, train at least 6 times a week, diet is in check, and am itchin to run a little something something.


PM me brother if you agree to the terms.

Thanks!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Can't wait to start logging and training with this product!!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2013)

Shipped today!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Shipped today!


Sweet, hopefully I'll be logging this product next week!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 8, 2013)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Sweet, hopefully I'll be logging this product next week!



Tru dat!  I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 8, 2013)

where is my tshirt ass hole!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2013)

No idea, I don't pack or ship.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 9, 2013)

better be white goddamn it !


----------



## jadean (Nov 10, 2013)

TD gentleman. As usual the bottles look very professional and the shirt is awesome. Only thing is they sent me an Xl and I can't get it on lol. My wife will have to take this one. Big thanks to heavy iron and iml for letting me log this.  I will add these into my log starting tomorrow as well as a review in sponsors section.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

I got mine too.  I've started my log.  There's a copy here in the online journals and at the IML forums.  My shirt was black... friggin' awesome!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 10, 2013)

shirts fuking black!
i only wear vnecks
cant beleive you motherfucker!
how could you?!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2013)

how would you dose this crap heavy


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how would you dose this crap heavy



4 week run


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 11, 2013)

Just got my bottles and started a log in the online journals section. Thanks again Heavy for the bottles and the badass t shirt!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 19, 2013)

Logs are up! Please follow and encourage these guys!

Thanks!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/on...o-log-iml.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/on...andro-log.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/on...andro-log.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/on...it-320lbs.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/on...andro-log.html


----------

